# Thor's eating habbit



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, well it's been sometime since i've posted much of anything, but I would really like to get some input from you guys, now that Thor is a year old, he has started to eat less, but is still as active as before, wanting to find out if that's normal or should I be looking into changing his food? At this time he's still on SOLID GOLD WOLF CUB. Thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Look at that shiny coat!! It's completely normal, from my experience anyway, and he'll go through another growth spurt in a few months and be a bottomless pit- just like a teenaged boy. My dog self-regulates his food intake so when he doesn't finish his meals I adjust the amount and give him a little less until he obviously needs more. He's just 2 yr old so he's still not mature yet so Thor has another year or so of varying food requirements.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Stosh for your response, was just a lil concerned now that he's 13months old, that he might need more of a higher intake on his food, he's very active loves to fetch, jump and is faster than a speeding bullet, just don't want him to be over doing it without the proper food. Are you familiar with SOLID GOLD WOLF CUB, that's the food i've had him on since he was a puppy, and everyone i've talked to has given me positive feedback on it, but is it time to change it already? Or is puppy food still the right one? Thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would switch him over to an adult food and I wouldn't stress out if he eats less every once in a while. It's best to keep him lean, especially while he's still growing over the next year. As long as his bones are covered but you can still feel them, he's probably a good weight. He looks really good


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I would switch him over to an adult food and I wouldn't stress out if he eats less every once in a while. It's best to keep him lean, especially while he's still growing over the next year. As long as his bones are covered but you can still feel them, he's probably a good weight. He looks really good


Took him over to Petco so I could weigh him, he's at 75lbs. I take it that's a good weight for him at his age?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, Stosh will be 2 yrs old this week and he weighs 85, but he's a really lean dog from all the herding he does. If Thor is nice and slim at 75 then it sounds like he's in good shape! Stosh stayed in the 70's for a long long time, then sprouted up to the 80's in his 2nd year and Thor might be the same- it really depends on genetics, his over all conformation and age. Thor looks great in the pictures and has a lot of maturing to do so he's at least a year and probably two from his adult weight. Think of him as a growing teenager- some days they can't get full, some days you can't get them to eat a thing and they still have more energy to burn.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Stosh, i'm still feeding Thor puppy food, and kind of torn between switching him right now, he seems to love it first, and second he's so active and healthy and as U can see I love how shiny his coat is. Do U or anyone else have a recommendation on what would be a good dry dog food for me to start transition him to? I've heard so many different opinions on what I should be feeding him..Should I stick with Solid Gold, just up it to Adult dry food?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rjThor said:


> Took him over to Petco so I could weigh him, he's at 75lbs. I take it that's a good weight for him at his age?


That's the exact same weight as Kopper, and he's also nice and lean and incredibly active.

I'd go ahead and switch over to adult food though. Since we're doing agility and he's so active, Kopper is eating a 30/20 food for canine athletes.


I think Solid Gold intends for you to go from Wolf Cub to Wolf King. They seem to be fairly similar, although I'd like something with more protein and fat for a young active canine athlete. You cold certainly try the Wolf King and see how he does.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow. Thor is all grown up now! He looks terrific!

You can switch him to adult now, it's up to you if you want to switch him to another brand. I have been feeding Sinister Wellness Core for several months now with great results.

Ingredients
Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Liver, Natural Chicken Flavor, Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid], Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate], Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract.

Wellness Core 421 calories per cup 

Solid Gold Wolf Cub's 375 calories per cup

Solid Gold Wolf King's 364 calories per cup


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also think Thor looks like a great weight, lean and handsome. :wub:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> That's the exact same weight as Kopper, and he's also nice and lean and incredibly active.
> 
> I'd go ahead and switch over to adult food though. Since we're doing agility and he's so active, Kopper is eating a 30/20 food for canine athletes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Emoore, i've had such great results with the puppy food, or maybe i'm just in denial that my pup is not a puppy anymoreI read up on Wolf King, and from what I read it's low on protein, so just wondering what is it that you feed yours? Thanks for reply....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper eats Victor High Pro Plus. He's doing awesome on it.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it may be possible that he is eating less because physically his growth has slowed. Other than filling out some more he's probably not going to grow that much anymore. He looks great in the pictures from what I can see!

Just keep an eye on his waistline. You'll know if he needs higher calorie food or not. As long as he's lean but not bony I wouldn't worry too much about it. I wouldn't go jumping to higher calories unless he seems too thin.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PupperLove said:


> I think it may be possible that he is eating less because physically his growth has slowed. Other than filling out some more he's probably not going to grow that much anymore.


Absolutely, at 1 year old they're pretty much done growing "up" but will continue to fill out for a couple more years.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

My Baron is a black shepherd pup that looks EXACTLY like your Thor. Did he happen to come from North Dakota ? Anyway he is also on Wolf Cub and does great on it. He is about five months old. I plan on switching him to Taste of the Wild Bison formula when he is older. My two and a half year old boy Rex does great on it, its grain free and has all red meat and fish in it.I also add some raw chop meat or egg to thier food a couple of times a week. BTW TOTW Bison has 32% protein.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kyad02 said:


> My Baron is a black shepherd pup that looks EXACTLY like your Thor. Did he happen to come from North Dakota ?


In case he doesn't see this to answer. . . . rjthor told me he got Thor from a breeder near San Antonio, TX.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Kyad02 said:


> My Baron is a black shepherd pup that looks EXACTLY like your Thor. Did he happen to come from North Dakota ? Anyway he is also on Wolf Cub and does great on it. He is about five months old. I plan on switching him to Taste of the Wild Bison formula when he is older. My two and a half year old boy Rex does great on it, its grain free and has all red meat and fish in it.I also add some raw chop meat or egg to thier food a couple of times a week. BTW TOTW Bison has 32% protein.


Thank you, I purchased Thor from a breeder in Hondo, TX. He's 13 months so i've just started him on Solid Gold Wolf King with fresh bison, I bought a 15lb bag and mixed it up with his last Wolf Cub. I figured since he did real well, and his coat is so shiny I would keep him on the same brand, just different level. Would love to see pics of your Baron...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How's Thor doing on the Wolf King?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> In case he doesn't see this to answer. . . . rjthor told me he got Thor from a breeder near San Antonio, TX.


Thank you EMOORE......


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

:blush: Sorry didn't mean to horn in on your thread. I didn't know you were on today.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> :blush: Sorry didn't mean to horn in on your thread. I didn't know you were on today.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:....it's ok, i didn't mind U've been a great help when needed advice, as far as the WOLF KING, he's adjusting to it, but i've mixed it in with the WOLF CUB, so he's eating it, he has a very healthy appetite, took him for a bath n dip at the vet yesterday, and on the walk back home, he started to lift his leg on every other tree, something new, he wasn't doing it before....He's a big boy now....


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

this is from november 20th he is much bigger now


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ah yes, we're going through the leg-lifting thing too right now. Except I have two males and my older dog, who hasn't bothered to lift his leg in years, now feels the need to pee everywhere Kopper does, only he has to pee _higher_ on the post than Kopper did. So now everywhere we go there's this little peepee dance going on between the dogs.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Kyad02 said:


> this is from november 20th he is much bigger now


Oh yeah I see the resemblance good looking pup, it surprises me when I see a BGS pic's on here, on some I have to do a double take, because they do look alike on some, I'm actually viewing your pic right now, so much resemblance to Thor, have you seen Thor's pics from when he was younger?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Ah yes, we're going through the leg-lifting thing too right now. Except I have two males and my older dog, who hasn't bothered to lift his leg in years, now feels the need to pee everywhere Kopper does, only he has to pee _higher_ on the post than Kopper did. So now everywhere we go there's this little peepee dance going on between the dogs.


:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:....that must be driving you crazy with both of them doing the same thing one after the other over n over...:crazy:. Wanted to ask you, Thor seems to be getting more n more aggressive toward other dogs, is this a stage they go thru? He has his normal bark, and then he has his I'm a bad ass barkand he only uses it when coming closer to other dogs. He got into another fight last week with a pit and could have killed it, the pit tried to mount him, and Thor wasn't having any of that. Give me your input if you can. Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rjThor said:


> :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:....that must be driving you crazy with both of them doing the same thing one after the other over n over...:crazy:. Wanted to ask you, Thor seems to be getting more n more aggressive toward other dogs, is this a stage they go thru? He has his normal bark, and then he has his I'm a bad ass barkand he only uses it when coming closer to other dogs. He got into another fight last week with a pit and could have killed it, the pit tried to mount him, and Thor wasn't having any of that. Give me your input if you can. Thanks


Yeah, we were going through that as well. I enrolled him in a higher-level obedience class at the school where we were doing agility and told the instructor that my whole reason for being there was because I wanted to improve his manners around other dogs. The other students were informed of this as well.

We take the class with a prong collar in one hand and a bag of hot dog pieces in the other. When he ignores the dogs and focuses on me and does his work, he gets treated. I use the prong to correct him when he starts reacting to the other dogs. Throughout the class I'm moving towards the other dogs and away from them as he's able to focus. If he starts being a twit, I correct him and move away. If he's focusing and listening, I treat and move closer. He's getting A LOT better and is now able to focus and heel right next to strange dogs. I wouldn't call it a "stage" because if you don't correct it, it's not going to fix itself.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, we were going through that as well. I enrolled him in a higher-level obedience class at the school where we were doing agility and told the instructor that my whole reason for being there was because I wanted to improve his manners around other dogs. The other students were informed of this as well.
> 
> We take the class with a prong collar in one hand and a bag of hot dog pieces in the other. When he ignores the dogs and focuses on me and does his work, he gets treated. I use the prong to correct him when he starts reacting to the other dogs. Throughout the class I'm moving towards the other dogs and away from them as he's able to focus. If he starts being a twit, I correct him and move away. If he's focusing and listening, I treat and move closer. He's getting A LOT better and is now able to focus and heel right next to strange dogs. I wouldn't call it a "stage" because if you don't correct it, it's not going to fix itself.


That's a great idea, thanks, and it seems our pups are at about the same age....and going thru some of the same things, could they have been related n separated at birth?


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

No, I just saw him on this thread, watching the Giants game ,halftime sorry it took me awhile to get back


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Let us Know how he does on Wolf King, it seems like TOTW has 10% higher protein which means more meat ?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wolf King is a bit lower in protein and fat than I like to see in an active young adult dog. I agree with you there. But certainly don't have to go grain-free to get good protein/fat content.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

True but grain free is a bonus plus TOTW High Prarie is red meat based like Wolf Cub. My guys do better on red meat based foods.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kyad02 said:


> True but grain free is a bonus


That's a matter of opinion.  Nobody's ever been able to explain to my satisfaction why potatoes are a better starch source than rice.


----------



## omegastar (Dec 28, 2011)

Thor is a handsome young man. I am picking up his sister Monday. I can't wait for her to drive me crazy.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

omegastar said:


> Thor is a handsome young man. I am picking up his sister Monday. I can't wait for her to drive me crazy.


So how is it going with Thor's lil sister? Any pics? I take it she's consuming alot of your time due to not hearing from you.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

German Shepherd Dog Food Calculator for Calorie Analysis

According to this which I was looking at last night for my 10 month old its normal to get less calories now


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

kr16 said:


> German Shepherd Dog Food Calculator for Calorie Analysis
> 
> According to this which I was looking at last night for my 10 month old its normal to get less calories now


Thank you, that's a great page U just sent me, so what do you feed your GS if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Kyad02 said:


> Let us Know how he does on Wolf King, it seems like TOTW has 10% higher protein which means more meat ?


Thor is doing great on Wolf King, i've mixed it up with the Wolf Cub, at first he gave me a puzzled look, didn't eat it so what I did was get some water that had been soaking up the roast n used it as bast, he doesn't eat as much, but cleans up his bowl when I feed him. Gonna give TOTW a try.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

rjThor said:


> Thank you, that's a great page U just sent me, so what do you feed your GS if you don't mind me asking?


 
I started him out with Natural Balance LTD. I found he wasnt gaining weight and after studying it, its kind of a diet dog food. Low in fat and Protein. 

I switched him to Orijen large breed pup at about 4 months of age and he did amazing on it. It even smells good. His coat was amazing and he looked great. Looks are deceiving, I did a blood test on him 4 weeks ago. 

Highly recommend everyone does this at least once a year. 

Anyhow his protein levels were high not deadly high but high. Orijen is real high in protein, one of the highest. So for the last four weeks I have been mixing 1/2 Orijen and 1/2 Natural Balance LTD duck. I will be getting another blood test Monday to see how the protein levels are.

I am looking to switch him to an adult food at one year old. Not sure which I am going to use.


----------

